# New Nogaros and RE-01R Tires



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Just installed 17x8 TSW Nogaros wrapped with new Bridgestone Potenza RE-01R tires. I did not want 18's. Nor, did I want to roll my feners, so I stayed stock size. I am not liking so much brake showing though. I am now sending out my stock 17's to California Chrome to get chromed. We'll see which looks better. When I saw the Nogaros online and in a catalog, I did not think the spokes were so thin. But it looks kind of old school.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

*pics*

pic #1


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

*pics*

Pic#2 and #3


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pic of other side of car*

see attached.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

those look nice. I was originally going to put those on my car, but at the last minute I went with Drift R's.

if I knew how much the vendor sucked that sold them to me, before I bought them, I would have stayed with buying the TSW's


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

It's funny. I wanted the Drift R's that you have on your GTO.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

did u get the re-01Rs when they were on sale on tire rack a couple weeks ago? Those are good tires and they were practically being given away. I think the wheels look fine.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

yes, I got them from Tire rack.. Thanks for the +1.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Red_Spice said:


> It's funny. I wanted the Drift R's that you have on your GTO.


too bad when I got my Drifts, that I had to fight with the company because they didn't want to replace a defective rim that they sent me. then when I finally got that taken care of, the quality sucked so bad that I had them stripped and repainted immediately, and then I had to polish the lips myself because the lips finish was nowhere close to what the company told me they would be

and that was before the vendor started making them in China and still claiming that the new rims are really from ROH (yet people are having all kinds of littel problems with these "new" rims), but if you contact ROH they will say that a "certain" US vendor is making knock-offs now, and they are having big problems with that



never heard one person having a problem with the rims you bought


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am happy with the look and they ride smooth. I will see how my stock wheels look when I get them back from getting chromed.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Nogaro's are great, I have 18's on my car. If you keep them on you may consider painting your hubs. The rust look just ain't making it.

BTW, Rod Run knows his stuff. He won't steer you wrong. :seeya:


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Guess What? I am now selling my BRAND NEW 17x8 TSW Nogaros wrapped with BRAND NEW Bridgestone Potenza RE-01R tires. They are in the same identical condition as they were when I mounted them a couple of weeks back. I now have them off of the car. They ride flawlesslly and are road forced balanced. 

I really, really like the look of the Nogaros. I received compliments immediately. However, my stock wheels are back after being chromed and I really need the cash (urgent financial family obligations). I'll list the wheels/tires for sale in the FS section. If no takers, they wil go on Craigslist and/or Ebay. 

I paid an $1900 for the Nogaros, lugs and tires. I am willing to be VERY flexible on the price. If you are seriously interested in purchasing these, please send me a PRIVATE IM. I will ship these to a USA domestic address, but you must pay for actual UPS ground shipping. Local buyers can pick them up. 

See them here:

eBay Motors: WOW - TSW Nogaro Chrome Wheels with Bridgestone Tires (item 200338302828 end time May-08-09 06:21:58 PDT)


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Amazing deal:
eBay Motors: WOW - TSW Nogaro Chrome Wheels with Bridgestone Tires (item 200338302828 end time May-08-09 06:21:58 PDT)


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

More Pics of them off of the car.


----------

